# Suche Fliegenrolle



## junior_Carp (16. März 2005)

Hallo!

Suche Fliegenrolle Schnurklasse 6 um ca € 300.
Ich hätte an eine Vision XLA oder einer Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor gedacht.
Es soll ein Geschenk werden.
Hoffe Ihr habt noch ein paar Vorschläge oder könnt mir sagen was für eine Rolle von denn oben genannten besser ist.

ein Petri Heil

junior carp


----------



## zuma (16. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo
Schau Dir auch mal die Vosseler-Rollen an!
Gruss
Kurt


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo Kurt,
kann deinem Hinweis bezüglich VOSELLER nur zustimmen.
Sind wunderschöne Rollen "Made in Germany", sehr saubere Verarbeitung, und wenn wirklich mal (in ein paar Jahren) was an der Rolle sein sollte, kein Problem, denn der Hersteller sitzt in Baden-Würtemberg und nicht sonst wo in der Welt.
Beliebt sind auch die LA-Rollen von System 2.


----------



## polli (16. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Stimmt.
Vosseler #6  #6  #6 
Mir persöhnlich gefällt das Design  der Orvis Largeabours nicht so.


----------



## htp55 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Also, wenn Du wirklich € 300,- für eine Rolle ausgeben möchtest, kannst Du hier den Rolls Royce der Schnurträger für mittlerweile (relativ) kleines Geld erwerben.

2500 SEK = € 275,- 
+ Versand (€ 25,- ?) = € 300,00

Wenn Du vor der Wahl stehst XLA oder Battenkill LA, dann würde ich persönlich die XLA vorziehen.


----------



## junior_Carp (17. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Danke,

für die Antworten. Ich habe von Vosseler-Rollen noch nichts gehört. Wie sieht es mit dem Kauf von einer dieser Rollen aus. Gibt es auch in Oberösterreich und Umgebung einen Anbieter. Kann mir jemand etwas zu den ATH-Rollen sagen. Ich habe bei uns einen Händler der diese Rollen anbietet. 

Gruss
junior carp


----------



## Haiko (17. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo JC,

Schau mal dort http://www.pro-flyfishing.com und frag ob es in OÖ einen Händler in der Nähe gibt. Ich weiß nur, daß es bei Dürkop http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de neuerdings die Vosseler Rollen gibt und diese sicherlich auch nach Österreich versenden.

ATHs sind sicherlich sehr gut, wenn man sie in die Vitrine stellen will.

Schönen Gruss
Haiko


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo Junior Carp,
ich kennen leider keinen Händler in Ö, aber es gibt natürlich die Möglichkeit sich die Rolle zusenden zu lassen.
Info über Vosseler-Rollen findest du unter: http://www.pro-flyfishing.com


Gruss
Volker


----------



## gerätenarr (18. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo, #h 

wenn ich etwas wirklich Gutes für 300€ suche, dann würde ich die SAGE 3300 nehmen. 
Das wäre mein Favorit!
Metall, rostfrei, LA, leicht, robust und eine Augenweide. Vielleicht bekommst Du sie irgendwo für das Geld.


----------



## Albrecht (19. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo Junior Carp,
die Battenkill LA ist zwar nicht die schönste, aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei.
Zu Vision kann ich nur sagen HÄNDE WEG! Alle Rollen dieser Firma die ich in der Hand hatte waren mies. Die XLA habe ich mal auf Pazifiklachs getestet und die Bremse ist ein Witz.
Ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht mir eine Vision Extreme 79 zu kaufen... mein gröster Fehlkauf (hatt über 5000 ATS gekostet :c )!  Beim Spulenwechsel fallen dir 5 Teile Entgegen und wenn ein guter Fisch abzieht überschlägt sich die Spule -> Schnursalat. Ich habe das Teil 2 mal eingeschickt und es hat nichts gebracht.

Ath Rollen sind super, du bekommst sie übrigens in Gmunden beim Höller, aber die kosten mehr als 300€.

Meine Empfehlung Wäre Steelfin. Die Firma ist zwar leider nicht mehr, aber man kann desshalb super Schnäppchen schießen.
Für 300€ sollte man leicht eine Vario bekommen (ich würde allerdings nicht die LA nehmen) eventuell hat der Fisherman`s Partner in Salzburg noch welche.

Petri,
Al


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (20. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Ich hab eine Steelfin XF1 gehabt und ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von demTeil. Wenn die Rolle funktioniert ist sie top. Ich hab bei der Rolle zweimal in einem Jahr die Bremse kaputt gehabt. Kann dir auch nur die Vosseler DC empfehlen, fische die DC2 und bin total begeistert davon. Mit der Orvis machst Du auch nichts verkehrt hab die 2 Jahre gefischt. 

Gruss
Holger


----------



## junior_Carp (21. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Danke Leute,

für die ganzen Info´s war sehr hilfreich.
Wie sieht es bei Reperaturen mit den Steelfin-Rollen aus. 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand weitere Info´s zu den genannten Rollen.

gruß
junior carp


----------



## gofishing (21. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

@junior_Carp

Die Firma Steelfin ist weg vom Markt.
Also Finger weg von Produkten die keiner mehr repariert.

Meine Battenkill LA (schwarz) gefällt mir auch von der Optik.

Ich habe das erste mal von meiner Vision Extrem 79 die Spule gewechselt. Büschen umständlich aber funktionabel.
Mir sind die 5 Einzelteile nicht entgegengefallen.
Eine zuverlässige Rolle mit einer top Bremse. Aber nix für eine 6ser Rute.

@Thilo 

Brauchst Du an einer 6ser Rute eine Kampfbremse?

TL

Ralph


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Also ich kenn mich im Fliegenfischen nicht ganz so aus, aber wenn ich 300 Taler für eine 6er Fliegenrolle für wohlfeil halten würde, wäre wohl eine Marryat M2 Mein Objekt der Begierde. Die funktioniert angeblich (ich hab keine) nicht nur tadellos, die sieht dazu auch noch saugut aus und ist relativ leicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## zuma (21. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Auf EBAY werden ATH's F2 "verscherbelt" - Preis Euro 210.
Gruss
Kurt


----------



## torstenhtr (21. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Hallo,

Wenn ich wirklich die Bremse von einer Rolle bräuchte würde ich mich nach Marken orientieren die schon lange am Markt bewährt & etabliert sind. Neue Produkte (oft aus Asien) wie Vision haben zu Beginn sicher Kinderkrankheiten, ansonsten was ich von Vision bisher gesehen habe war sehr gut.
Ich glaube ich würde die System2 wählen weil schon ewig auf 
dem Markt / die meistverkaufteste Rolle überhaupt und zumindestens meine sieht sehr robust aus.

Leider hat BFR dieses Jahr dicht gemacht, Battenkill Rollen, 3M Rollen werden wohl zukünftig aus Asien kommen ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Albrecht (22. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*

Kommen die Vision Rollen aus Asien?
(würde mich nicht wundern |rolleyes )

Nocheinmal zu Steelfin: Es wird nicht sehr schwer sein jemanden zu finden der sie repariert und gerade weil es keine Garantie mehr gibt bekommt man die Rollen so billig.

Bei ebay steht z.Zt. eine SF Spectra 6/7 . Ist auch ein feines Schnäppchen.

TL,
Al


----------



## Tobsn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Fliegenrolle*



> Jetzt wissen wir ja auch, was die Dinger mit dem L wirklich wert sind (waren) und von dem Danielpreis muss man wahrscheinlich auch nochmal 50% wegstreichen.


 
Nur mal so nebenbei, Danielson verkauft die Rollen direkt und damit auch zwei Zwischenhändler ausgeschaltet (Loop & Fachhandel). 
Wert sind? Materialwert mit Arbeistleistung? Da kannst Du bestimmt mehr als 50% abziehen. Aber weder Danielson noch Loop sind eingetragene Vereine! Die wollen und sollen auch n bisschen Geld verdienen, nicht wahr? 

Is mal echt ne Milchmädchenrechnung bzw. Behauptung mein Lieber...

T


----------

